# Breaking stereotypes



## Tad (Nov 17, 2017)

Stereotypes often have a grain of truth in them in terms of generalities, but there always plenty of exceptions. When it comes to fat stereotypes, over on the fat sexuality and weight gain boards some people even enjoy emphasizing them. But I always love seeing things that break stereotypes -- and especially that break fat stereotypes.

So, got any stories about this, either from your own life or that you've observed recently?

Here is the one that got me thinking about the topic this morning. It is Friday and pay day for me, so on the way to work I treated myself by stopping off at a Tim Hortons for a bagel and cream cheese. This particular location has a fairly narrow working area, and as there was a lot of people treating themselves this morning the place had about ten people working, between the in-store till, the drive-thru, the food prep, and one person busy just bringing things to the service area from the back. While they all worked together I saw one hard collision between people and a couple of near misses where someone had to react at the last minute to move out of the way, and generally it looked like they all needed at least 25% more space to work in.

At least, all the thin staff seemed to be having trouble. The one BBW threaded through the chaos so gracefully and effortlessly seeming that it looked like it was choreographed.

So much for the stereotypes of fat people being slow, clumsy, and taking up too much space in close quarters!


----------



## fuelingfire (Nov 17, 2017)

Not so much a story, but small tidbits. My girlfriend works out 3 to 4 times a week, between yoga and the gym. She normally dresses is stylish and snug/revealing clothing when out in public. Not the most common thing to see a 350 pear doing.


----------



## John Smith (Nov 17, 2017)

Many girls at their teen years suffers of low-esteem about their body, ability to be desirable, ecetera, dreams to look alike one of those waifily-figured Pop or KPop stars unless to worship the Kardashians then learnt to built their self-confidence either at late nubile age or at early aduldthood. 

My best friend at the time we met each other in Secondary 4th was at 112-17lbs an average-level athlete, goes to dance sessions five days per week, engaged herself as pageant model for "house" fashion festivities, walked one mile every single afternoon day from school to home... 
and when some lesser-gifted girls dreamed to be as beautiful and thin like her, she meanwhile fancied about becoming morbidly obese, weighing twice her weight with a rotund figure and all.

Today then now aged of 25 years old, at 130-50s lbs and various weight yoyo-ing periods her dilemna is now between staying in shape for awhile or just let herself go for good.


----------

